# Can I use a Macbook power adapter with my Macbook Pro?



## philipb (May 29, 2008)

Hello,

My brother has a MBP and I have a MB, and I accidently grabbed the wrong power adapter when I was leaving his house this morning.  I read somewhere that it's ok to use the MBP power adapter (the bigger one) with my macbook, but I haven't been able to find any info on the opposite.

Is it ok to use a normal, smaller Macbook power adapter to power a Macbook Pro?  Thanks for the help,

Philip


----------



## DeltaMac (May 29, 2008)

The MacBook power adapter does not provide as much power as the MacBook Pro power adapter.
The MacBook Pro requires that extra power, compared to the MacBook

You CAN interchange the power adapters. The MacBook can use either with no harm, and you may find that the battery might charge somewhat faster with the MacBook Pro adapter.
The MacBook Pro will run and charge OK with the MacBook adapter, although you will find that the adapter will be quite warm, and I wouldn't recommend it other than for emergency, short term use.
So, no harm either way, but the MBpro is not as 'happy' with the MB adapter.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2008)

If you use the MacBook adaptor with your MacBook Pro, then you can use the computer but not charge the battery, or you can charge the battery while not using the computer.  It will NOT charge the battery while you use the computer, though.


----------

